

Daft Punk Fights Piracy By Streaming Entire Album Days Before Release - saadmalik01
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/13/daft-punk-album-stream/

======
lifeguard
How does creating a 128 bit quality mp3 fight piracy? Flood the space with
mediocre copies? It is all over the pirate bay.

~~~
nodata
I think releasing it on Spotify would have been better: satisify the people
who want to listen to it early.

------
mnicole
Ironically fighting my desire to buy it now, too. Just got done listening to
it and found it to be really disappointing, even outside the hype.

~~~
qompiler
doesn't matter, most artists have come to the conclusion that live concerts is
where the money is at and are touring much more frequently.

~~~
mnicole
Well sure, but being as I'm not interested in the new tracks - especially in a
concert setting - I won't be seeing them live.

------
kylesethgray
I don't get how this is 'hacker news'. Seems like a poor attempt to get
_something_ Daft Punk related on the front page here.

------
sigmar
streaming the album before the release is pretty much the norm these days

